# Regarding Telecom Sector Job Openings!



## lkt143 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Recently been granted with Australian PR and planning to shift by coming Jan'16. I have my prior exp in telecom/network industry, so wanted to know current market situations w.r.t job openings. 

It will be great if someone can provide insight on the same. Thanks.

Cheers,
Lucky


----------

